# Portafilter



## crabman (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi me trusty espresso machine has died. Should I go for ooh natural or pressurised portafilter when buying a machine ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

crabman said:


> Hi me trusty espresso machine has died. Should I go for ooh natural or pressurised portafilter when buying a machine ?


Which machine have you in mind, and which grinder are you pairing it to?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

And Budget.


----------



## crabman (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Looking at Lelit PL41TEM. Had to buy a stand in machine £40.00 Sainsburys for the time being. As to a grinder any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

How much do you want to spend. I repeat do not say as little as possible be warned! ha


----------



## crabman (Mar 14, 2017)

100-200


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well a second hand Mignon or a Mazzer. Your choice is not endless.


----------

